# Second Piano Concerto of Johannes Brahms



## tahnak

Brahms' B Flat Major Piano Concerto is in four movements. All beautifully lyrical. Please let me know if there are any other four-movement piano concertos in the instrumental repertoire?


----------



## Aramis

Prokofiev's No. 4 and Shostakovich's No. 1


----------



## Lisztfreak

There's also Prokofiev's No.5 if you would like even more movements - it has 5!


----------



## handlebar

Alwyn's Piano concerto #1, Moscheles Piano concerto #6.

Jim


----------



## R-F

Prokofiev's No. 2 also. 

Oh, and Liszt's First.


----------



## Lisztfreak

R-F said:


> Oh, and Liszt's First.


Not really. The Second would then also be in four movements, but it isn't. I've also seen releases on which both are 'cut' into three movements. When it comes to Liszt, it is best to say his concertos are in one movement, because they are, architecturally.


----------



## Mayerl

All of Litolff's Synphonic Concertos; Moszkowski, E major; Scharwenka, No 4


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6

Hindemith: Kammermusik


----------



## R-F

Lisztfreak said:


> Not really. The Second would then also be in four movements, but it isn't. I've also seen releases on which both are 'cut' into three movements. When it comes to Liszt, it is best to say his concertos are in one movement, because they are, architecturally.


Ah, another example of where I musn't trust Wikipedia! Thanks for clearing that up.


----------

